# 3 Jahre altes Fleisch



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Halloche liebe Buffys

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar folgendes:

Meine Kleine Schwester wollte sich für einen Konflikt bei mir entschuldigen und das Kochen übernehmen. Leider hat die Kleine nicht aufgepasst und Tiefkühlhühnchen, _*das am 3.11. 07 abgelaufen ist*_, in die Pfanne gehauen. sie hatte sich allerdings erst ihr halbes Osternest einverleibt und deshalb keine Hunger. Deshalb hab ich halt zugelangt und hab den komischen Geschmack ignoriert, weil es meiner Schwester angebrannt ist. Zu spät ist mir eingefalen, auf die Pakung zu kuken.

Jetzt hab ich natürlich Angst/Sorge, ne Lebensmittelvergiftung zu haben. Weiß einer von euch, was da passieren kann und was ich tun soll?


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Halloche liebe Buffys
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar folgendes:
> 
> ...


Am besten gleich zum Artz und untersuchen lassen mehr kann ich dir leider nicht empfehlen.

Wenn du glück hast passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

Wenn es gefroren wawr, wird es kaum schlecht sein. Du kannst sogar 100 Jahre altes Fleisch essen wenn es tiefgefroren war. Ansonsten drauf achten ob dir übel wird, wenn ja dann ist das ein gutes Zeichen. Falls du dich übergeben mußt nur raus damit, dann isses weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Die Folgen können aber Übelkeit, Krämpfen, Erbrechen und Durchfall sein.


----------



## Soramac (18. April 2010)

> 3 Jahre altes Fleisch, kann mans überleben



Nein, du wirst morgen sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn es gefroren wawr, wird es kaum schlecht sein. Du kannst sogar 100 Jahre altes Fleisch essen wenn es tiefgefroren war. Ansonsten drauf achten ob dir übel wird, wenn ja dann ist das ein gutes Zeichen. Falls du dich übergeben mußt nur raus damit, dann isses weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie Arosk sagt, dir wird nix passieren.


----------



## Erz1 (18. April 2010)

Fahr morgen zum Arzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mordversuch deiner Schwester hat wohl nicht geklappt - den perfkten Mord gibt es halt doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

^^

Ich hab jetzt bei der Enttgiftungszentrale angerufen(haltet mich meinetwegen für hysterisch): Sobald mir schlecht oder schwindelig wird, soll ich nochmal anrufen.


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Ich hab jetzt bei der Enttgiftungszentrale angerufen(haltet mich meinetwegen für hysterisch): Sobald mir schlecht oder schwindelig wird, soll ich nochmal anrufen.



Wenn du dir weiter solche Sorgen machst, wird dir vielleicht wirklich noch schwindlig, was dann allerdings nicht vom Essen kommt ^^ Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wenn die Kühlkette nicht unterbrochen war, dann kann da eigentlich nichts passieren. Ansonsten kotz es halt wieder aus, wenn dich das beruhigen sollte ^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

boah, ich hab aber nen lachkrampf bekommen xP Sry, aber das hat einfach was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. April 2010)

Ich wette der Konflikt war nur für dich gelöst. Denk mal daran^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Notiz an mich: Meine Schwestern ja nicht kochen lassen.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. April 2010)

Ein weitere Thread nach dem Motto "Ich hab eine offene Fleischwunde in der Brust und kann mein Herz schlagen sehen... muss ich jetzt zum Arzt???"

Manchmal frage ich mich echt was die Leute ohne das Internet machen würden, da ihnen dann ja niemand sagen kann, sie sollten doch besser zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hab eine offene Fleischwunde in der Brust und kann mein Herz schlagen sehen... muss ich jetzt zum Arzt???



wird scho wieder. keine sorgen, is normal


----------



## Manoroth (19. April 2010)

also ich hatte jetzt schon 2 mal ne lebensmittelvergiftung und musste mich nur 2 tage lang übergeben und hatte durchfall mehr net

is net weiter tragisch


unangenehm schon aba net tödlich (so viel ich weiss^^)


----------



## Manowar (19. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ein weitere Thread nach dem Motto "Ich hab eine offene Fleischwunde in der Brust und kann mein Herz schlagen sehen... muss ich jetzt zum Arzt???"




Ich würde Panzertape empfehlen!


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Also Soladra hat mit der Giftnotrufzentrale schon nix falsch gemacht... Haben die auch schonmal gebraucht, als wir nen Patienten hatten "Ja wir waren bei den Bekannten zum Essen eingeladen, da gab's Pilzeintopf, und jetzt ist uns allen ganz schlecht..." Glücklicherweise gab's noch was von dem Eintopf, was wir dann mit nem Taxi zur Giftnotrufzentrale geschickt haben ^^ Dafür sind die da. Wenn man was gegessen hat und hinterher erst feststellt, es war abgelaufen oder ein Pilzchen war vielleicht doch selbstgepflückt und nicht so wirklich zum Verzehr geeignet, ruft man da halt mal an. Eigentlich sollte jeder so ne Nummer griffbereit haben, kann ja immer mal was sein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nürnberg und Erfurt werden wohl auch bald auf die 19240 umstellen, ist aber egal, welche man anruft, also auch von Berlin aus kann man bei der in Freiburg anrufen, wenn man lustig ist und lieber mit nem bädischen Giftexperten reden will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2010)

Ich frag mich warum es im Norden keine Zentralen gibt.
Entweder sind wir Nordlichter nicht so blöd alles in den Mund zu nehmen oder wir sind Giftresistent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (19. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum es im Norden keine Zentralen gibt.
> Entweder sind wir Nordlichter nicht so blöd alles in den Mund zu nehmen oder wir sind Giftresistent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ne ziemliche Steilvorlage für einen sehr sehr gemeinen Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2010)

Oder es sind absichtlich dort keine Zentralen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wieso da keine Giftnotrufzentralen sind... Aber wie gesagt, man kann ja eh jede anrufen ^^


----------



## Bitialis (19. April 2010)

Hättest du nicht drauf geachtet wanns abgelaufen wäre, wär warsch. nix passiert =) oder hättest nichtmal drüber überlegt.
Wenn man dann aber weiß das was nicht stimmt und dann noch sieht das es abgelaufen ist, fühlt man sich von einer auf die andere Sekunde gleich komplett anders =)
"Placebo"-Effekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur anders rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat ich schonmal mit Salat aufn Döner =)
Genüsslich den Döner gegessen, bis ich im Salat eine Blattlaus entdeckt habe.. Danach wurd mir richtig schlecht und ich hab mich übergeben.. Doch warum hab ich keine Ahnung xD Ich hab mch denk ich einfach so in die Situation reingesteigert, dass es mir einfach schlecht ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2010)

Ich frag mich ja, wie man Fleisch in der Kühle 3 Jahre lang ablaufen lassen kann. War das zu organischen Forschungszwecken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein, den Tiefkühler taut man doch ab und zu mal auf, um ihn zu reinigen und überprüft dann gleich noch die Waren.

Aber das erinnert mich daran, als meine Eltern früher mal umgezogen sind nach 20 Jahren in der selben Wohnung und da auch die eine oder andere Konservendose und ein paar Einmachgläser zum Vorschein gekommen sind, die wohl schon ne rechte Weile da drin waren. Beim Honigglas hat sich sogar der Zucker vom Honig gelöst und Zuckerkristalle gebildet o_O

Naja, solange Dir nicht übel wird und Du keinen Durchfall hast, ist alles ok. Aber gehandelt hast Du richtig.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja, wie man Fleisch in der Kühle 3 Jahre lang ablaufen lassen kann. War das zu organischen Forschungszwecken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Schwester hat das alles schon Jahre im Vorraus geplant.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2010)

> Das ist ne ziemliche Steilvorlage für einen sehr sehr gemeinen Kommentar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja das ist nur eine Verschwörung um die Norddeutschen zu dezimieren.
"Moin, ich hätte gerne den Giftnotruf gesprochen"....
"Woas is ? Saupreiss, magst a Woatschen" *klick*


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Schwester hat das alles schon Jahre im Vorraus geplant.



Lol ja 3 Jahre hat sie auf ihre Rache gewartet und eine Magenverstimmung + bisschen Panik ist die Ausbeute der Rache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (19. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum es im Norden keine Zentralen gibt.
> Entweder sind wir Nordlichter nicht so blöd alles in den Mund zu nehmen oder wir sind Giftresistent.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich so das letzte Jahr gesehen hab, als wir umgebaut haben und renoviert haben und dadurch einiges saubergemacht haben. Das war nich so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte das aber letztes Jahr auch irgendwie nachm Döneressen. War nciht so schön, und joa. Nach ein bisschen Bettruhe wars dann auch weg - waren aber nur die letzten Tage der Sommerferien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aer das frage ich mich auch, warum es hier bei uns in Norddeutschland nicht sowas gibt O.o


----------



## spectrumizer (19. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Lol ja 3 Jahre hat sie auf ihre Rache gewartet und eine Magenverstimmung + bisschen Panik ist die Ausbeute der Rache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frauen sagt man ja nach, dass sie sehr berechnend und geduldig in ihrer Rache sein können, wohingegen Männer alles so schnell wie möglich klären wollen.


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Beim Honigglas hat sich sogar der Zucker vom Honig gelöst und Zuckerkristalle gebildet o_O



Ach komm das ist erst richtiger Honig xD


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

okmusste jetzt die Nacht durchkotzen aber naja ich lebe noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> okmusste jetzt die Nacht durchkotzen aber naja ich lebe noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



D`oh!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> okmusste jetzt die Nacht durchkotzen aber naja ich lebe noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wetten, dass wenn du es nicht gewusst hättest, du niemals gekotzt hättest?


----------



## Silenzz (19. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wetten, dass wenn du es nicht gewusst hättest, du niemals gekotzt hättest?



/sign ich denk mal 90% von sowas ist nur Einbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. April 2010)

Silenzz schrieb:


> /sign ich denk mal 90% von sowas ist nur Einbildung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein 3 Jahre altes Fleisch zu essen und deswegen zu Kotzen ist *keine* Einbildung!


----------



## Stancer (19. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nein 3 Jahre altes Fleisch zu essen und deswegen zu Kotzen ist *keine* Einbildung!



Er meinte damit wohl sowas wie wenn sie im Fernsehen den Leuten Walpenis oder sowas servieren und es ihnen nicht sagen. Beim Essen sagen die Leute dann "boah voll lecker, mehr davon" und sobald die denen dann sagen was die da gerade gegessen haben gehen genau die Leute, die noch gerade geschwärmt haben wie lecker das doch sei aufs Klo und kotzen.

*Was wir essen und was wir eklig finden und uns brechreiz verursacht ist antrainiert und das zu 99% in der Kindheit.
*
Hat also sehr wohl was mit Eindbildung zu tun. Gibt ja schon Leute die kotzen, wenn sie sehen, das das MDH auf dem Joghurt abgelaufen war.

Aus rein biologischer Sicht, was ist denn das was normal den Durchfall verursacht ? Richtig : Keime !!! Auf jedem Nahrungsmittel sind diese drauf aber erst in hoher Dosis sind die schädlich, je nach Art und Typ. Wenn du Fleisch in die Sonne legst fühlen die sich richtig wohl und vermehren sich rasend schnell und schon nach kurzer Zeit ist das Fleisch "vergammelt". Aber wenn du es einfrierst ist die Zellteilung der Bakterien sehr stark verlangsamt. Sie vermehren sich zwar weiterhin aber nur sehr langsam.
Soll doch mal den Fall gegegeben haben, das irgendwo in Sibierien ein nahezu komplett erhaltenes Mammut im Eis gefunden wurde. Die Hunde hatten wohl Hunger und haben das Mammut dann zum Teil aufgegessen und haben es überlebt. Ka ob die Geschichte wahr ist aber hab sie mal gehört !

Die meisten würden sich wundern, wenn sie wüssten was der menschliche Magen alles schadlos verdauen kann. Schon mal nen Brot aus Baumrinde gebacken ? Rein theoretisch kann man nen Klumpen Waldboden problemlos verzehren. Normales Weidengras ist alles essbar. Aber unsere Eltern haben uns damals gelehrt, das man sowas nicht isst und so ist es uns ins Gehirn gebrannt !


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. April 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nein 3 Jahre altes Fleisch zu essen und deswegen zu Kotzen ist *keine* Einbildung!



Woher willst du wissen, dass es genau DESWEGEN ist? Und nicht eben nur, weil sie sich da jetzt hineingesteigert hat und Panik geschoben hat, weil sie zufällig herausgefunden hat, dass es abgelaufen war?
Wenn ich mir nen Tag oder Zwei dauernd und wirklich überzeugt einrede, dass ich irgendwas krankes an mir habe, dann werde ich kurz darauf zu 90% auch Krankheitssymptome zeigen ohne jemals auch nur in die Nähe der Krankheit gekommen zu sein...


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2010)

Naja jetzt ist es draussen^^ Solange keine Maden und Schaben darin schwammen, das Fleisch sich auf dem Teller nicht gewehrt hat, musst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. April 2010)

Schmerz ist auch nur eine Einbildung.

Wenn dir jemand im Schlaf ein messer in den Rücken haut und du wachst auf ohne es zu merken läufst du solange ohne Schmerzen rum bis dir Jemand sagt "Dude,du hast da nen Messer stecken."

Hab ich jedenfalls gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. April 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja jetzt ist es draussen^^ Solange keine Maden und Schaben darin schwammen, das Fleisch sich auf dem Teller nicht gewehrt hat, musst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In vielen Ländern Afrikas ist die Haupteiweissquelle der Menschen .... Insekten.

Es gibt einen Edelschinken aus Italien, der wird mehrere Jahre lang in der Erde verbuddelt, danach ausgegraben, gewaschen und für massig Geld verkauft. 

In Skandinavien gibts auch eine Delikatesse, wo die Fischer Fisch ebenfalls in der Erde vergraben und dann 1 Winter dort liegen lassen.

Bei uns gibts auch vergammelte Sachen und das bei fast jedem zum Frühstück.... Käse ist nichts anderes als vergammelte Milch. Oder Schimmelkäse, da sagt doch schon der Name, das da Schimmel dran ist. Tjo aber ist ganz normal das zu essen, eben weil wir es so gelernt haben.

Es gibt in Deutschland auch eine Delikatesse die nennt sich Milbenkäse und es ist genau das drin, was der Name preis gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (19. April 2010)

Naja es gibt halt guten und bösen Schimmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2010)

Ich nehme den Milbenkäse und erhöhe um Sardischen Madenkäse.
Das ist Käse den Maden fressen.... Naja und dann ist ja klar aus was der Käse besteht.

Bis 2005 war der Käse sogar illegal, weil Hygienestandards quasi unmöglich waren.


----------



## Stancer (19. April 2010)

Wollte damit halt nur sagen, das es sehr wahrscheinlich eher ein Placeboeffekt war. Wenn das Fleisch weitesgehend Keimfrei war und dazu wurde es ja noch gebraten ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, das es zu einer Infektion des Magens kam !


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2010)

Also von ner richtigen Lebensmittelvergiftung hat man dann mehr als eine Nacht was von.
Und dann reihert man nicht nur einmal, sondern hat noch lustige Magenkrämpfe, Durchfall und Fieber.


----------



## schneemaus (20. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Also von ner richtigen Lebensmittelvergiftung hat man dann mehr als eine Nacht was von.
> Und dann reihert man nicht nur einmal, sondern hat noch lustige Magenkrämpfe, Durchfall und Fieber.



/sign


----------



## Descartes (20. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn es gefroren wawr, wird es kaum schlecht sein. Du kannst sogar 100 Jahre altes Fleisch essen wenn es tiefgefroren war. Ansonsten drauf achten ob dir übel wird, wenn ja dann ist das ein gutes Zeichen. Falls du dich übergeben mußt nur raus damit, dann isses weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


100 Jahre halt ich für ein gerücht.
Aber ich hab mal google befragt hier.
Es ist kein problem wenn das Mhd abgelaufen ist aber ansonsten alles beachtet wurde wie kühlkette etc.
man soll halt fragwürdige stellen lieber weglassen, bzw gut durchbraten was ja glaub nicht weiter relavant ist wenn das fleisch schon kohle war ^^


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2010)

Geht zwar nicht um Fleisch, aber ich habe vor kurzem in einer Sendung gesehen, wie sie das Mhd getestet haben. 
Die haben sich ne Tomatensuppe von 1960 (in der Region) geschnappt und gecheckt.
Die Farbe ist etwas flöten gegangen, es hat fad geschmeckt, aber ansonsten..vollkommen in Ordnung.

Ist natürlich nicht bei Fleisch der Fall, aber bei vielen Sachen ist das Mhd datiert, mit dem Tag, wo es vllt einfach nur nen bissl Farbe verliert oder nicht mehr so kräftig schmeckt, die Nahrung an sich, aber noch in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Jaja das ist nur eine Verschwörung um die Norddeutschen zu dezimieren.
> "Moin, ich hätte gerne den Giftnotruf gesprochen"....
> "Woas is ? Saupreiss, magst a Woatschen" *klick*



Haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe es, wenn "Nicht Bayern" versuchen, Bayerisch zu schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Wos is?! Saupreiss, mogst a Watschn?"* müsste es korrekt heißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. April 2010)

Hah...du bist in die falle getappt

Jetzt wissen wir, dass du n batzi bist und können dich ausgrenzen ^^

Gut gemacht Caps-Lock


----------



## Lekraan (20. April 2010)

Also ich würde jetz sagen, dass du viel WAsser trinken solltest .. ansonten mal zum Arzt


----------



## Exitorz (20. April 2010)

Gute Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nächstes mal ein bisschen besser aufpassen


----------



## Stancer (20. April 2010)

Das MDH sagt ja nicht aus, wann das Produkt "schlecht" wird. Es ist halt eine vom Hersteller garantierte Haltbarkeit, wenn das Produkt wie angegeben gelagert wird.

Das schließt also nicht aus, das das Produkt noch länger haltbar ist und meistens ist es auch genau so. 

Beispiel : Produkte, die bei Zimmertemperatur gelagert werden wie z.b. Brot oder das Glas Marmelade. 
Das MDH bezieht sich also nur auf diese Art der Lagerung. Wenn du Brot oder Marmelade einfrierst ist sie weit aus länger haltbar !


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wollte damit halt nur sagen, das es sehr wahrscheinlich eher ein Placeboeffekt war. Wenn das Fleisch weitesgehend Keimfrei war und dazu wurde es ja noch gebraten ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, das es zu einer Infektion des Magens kam !



Es geht nicht um die Tiere an sich. Wenn du MAden oder Schaben darin hast, kann dieses Fleisch dich umbringen,da es so veraltet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (22. April 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schmerz ist auch nur eine Einbildung.
> 
> Wenn dir jemand im Schlaf ein messer in den Rücken haut und du wachst auf ohne es zu merken läufst du solange ohne Schmerzen rum bis dir Jemand sagt "Dude,du hast da nen Messer stecken."
> 
> ...


Schmerz ist ein Signal, welches dir sagen soll, dass etwas mit deinem Koerper nicht stimmt. Von dem her kann man Schmerz auch mental ''ausschalten'', was aber nicht so empfehlenswert ist. Hat schon seinen Sinn. ^^


----------



## XXI. (22. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern Afrikas ist die Haupteiweissquelle der Menschen .... Insekten.
> 
> Es gibt einen Edelschinken aus Italien, der wird mehrere Jahre lang in der Erde verbuddelt, danach ausgegraben, gewaschen und für massig Geld verkauft.
> 
> ...



Ein weiteres gutes Beispiel, wäre das beste und teuereste Steak New Yorks. Das Angus-Rindfleisch, dass dort gebraten wird schimmelt davor einen Monat in einem genau zu diesem Zweck eingerichteten Raum...


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

Jaa es gibt aber Unterschiede beim gewollten Schimmeln und beim ungewollten Schimmeln.

Beim gewollten Schimmeln wird das zu verschimmelnde Produkt genau den Bedingungen ( Luftfeuchtigkeit Temperetur usw...) ausgesetzt, dass nur der "gute" Schimmel drauf wächst.

Wenn du jetzt den frz. Weichkäse ( fuck franzosensprache ^^ ) einfach so in deiner Wohnung Schimmeln lassen würdest, würde der auch nich schmecken ( vllt schon, dann aber nur zufällig ^^ )


----------



## Apuh (22. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn es gefroren wawr, wird es kaum schlecht sein. Du kannst sogar 100 Jahre altes Fleisch essen wenn es tiefgefroren war. Ansonsten drauf achten ob dir übel wird, wenn ja dann ist das ein gutes Zeichen. Falls du dich übergeben mußt nur raus damit, dann isses weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bezweifle, dass du freiwillig 100 Jahre altes Fleisch essen tust.
Wenn doch, bekommst du von mir 200 €



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. April 2010)

Ich frag mich ob man den Gouda noch essen hätte können der mit dem Cammenbert im Kühlschrank auf einem Teller lag und anscheinend das weiße Schimmelzeugs vom Weichkäse angesetzt hatte.
Das wäre dann ja guter Gammel.


----------



## Awadalla (23. April 2010)

wäre hat interessant ... hättest du auch gekotzt wenn du es nicht gewusst hättest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass du freiwillig 100 Jahre altes Fleisch essen tust.
> Wenn doch, bekommst du von mir 200 €
> 
> 
> ...



Ich setze noch 100 Euro mit drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. April 2010)

Gammelfleischangriff! Ist doch nicht schlimm. Entweder du frisst ein wenig Kohle oder du nimmst den Dünnpfiff in kauf.

Oder du reist in der Zeit zurück und verspeist das Huhn, als es noch frisch war.


----------



## Yaglan (25. April 2010)

Also bei Pfleich was in der Tüfkühltruhe oder Fach ist würde ich mir wirklich keine gedanken machen. Da kann nichts dran kommen. 

Es gibt Kulturen die ihr Fleich drausen gefireren lassen für Jahrzehnte und Essen es dann ohne Krank zu werden. 

Aber da das in der Erde verbudelt war kann da viel eher was dran kommen.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Ich nochmal 200


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das schmeckt in 100 Jahren noch genauso wie heute, ist auch in etwa genauso schädlich.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Oder du reist in der Zeit zurück und verspeist das Huhn, als es noch frisch war.



Warum so weit zurück reisen? Sie könnte auch einfach zu dem Zeitpunkt reisen wo die das Huhn gegessen hat..

Und es dann verbrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich nochmal 200


Scheinbar lebst Du ja noch, insofern hast Du mittlerweile definitiv ne Antwort auf Deine Frage hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja, ich hatte auch schon in den Ferien mal ne recht derbe Lebensmittelvergiftung dank verfallenem Fleisch, war gar nicht lustig, wünsch ich niemandem. Das übelste (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) war dann, in den Flieger zu steigen wenn man sich pausenlos übergeben muss o_O ...Horror...pur!


----------



## nemø (26. April 2010)

Ist Er/Sie mittlerweile dran gestorben ?


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Wie ich immer sage, Unkraut vergeht nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

Illidan!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (30. April 2010)

genug gespammt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

